# Holster wear on pistols



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Is there anything out there to treat my pistol with and help resist holster wear on my pistol? Seems like I've read something before, I just can't remember the product name.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

You could just stop being a wuss... Lol saw the new holster. That setup is badass!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

If you're serious..you carry......no safe queens here...let's see a pic of the rig


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Lol I baby all my guns. Even more so with my first shotgun I ever bought. Babying the holstered one doesn't bother me one bit. I like clean. I'm OCD, big time. Plus if I ever want to sell this one, it will still appear in good shape.


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

What kind of holster is that?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Doubt it; You'd probably be better off trying to line the holster with some sort of thin felt or suede material or in certain spots you are worried about wear. Honestly, your best bet is to clean the holster regularly, as crevices between the kydex and gun will collect dirt and grit.

However, it's still a gun in a holster. It's gonna get wear; and if it doesn't, you aren't taking it out of the holster and practicing with it enough.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

wildlife53 said:


> What kind of holster is that?


Clinger Holster.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Doubt it; You'd probably be better off trying to line the holster with some sort of thin felt or suede material or in certain spots you are worried about wear. Honestly, your best bet is to clean the holster regularly, as crevices between the kydex and gun will collect dirt and grit.
> 
> However, it's still a gun in a holster. It's gonna get wear; and if it doesn't, you aren't taking it out of the holster and practicing with it enough.


I know it will still wear over time, I just rather prolong the wear if it's possible lol. I practice with this pistol all the time. This is the first time it's seen the a holster. I guess I just need to get used to it and keep a 1911 as my pristine baby lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I wear em out then buy more.......shoot 200 rounds every 2 weeks


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

There are several exterior coatings you can add to the gun but all of them are permanent changes.


----------

